# New to Audis and already having problems with a 2000 B5 S4



## VaderS50 (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright, so I'll just cut to the chase. 
I just recently purchased a 2000 Audi S4 Sedan with 65,000 miles on it. It's completely stock save for a set of aftermarket wheels. I drove it a whole 2 days and then it started misfiring very heavily. The misfire occured while on throttle, although, I could feel the misfire occuring at idle just not as heavily as at open throttle. I went ahead and ordered the following from ECS Tuning:
A set of six Beru Ignition Coils (That don't fit)








A set of six NGK R plugs
A Remanufactured Bosch Mass air sensor 
Both Ignition control modules 
2 Forge 007 Diverter Valves 
Samco Throttle body boot 
Samco F hose 
and some other odds and ends that are non related to the actual repairs being attempted. 
Here is my problem, besides the set of coils I'm sending back for a set of OEM VW/Audi coils. 
When I removed the connector on the Mass air sensor, the retaining clip that holds the connector in place to the Mass air sensor actually broke so now the Mass air sensor just "sits" in the receiving end of the Mass Air Sensor connector. 
Aside from that (If that weren't enough to piss me off at this point), is the Oetiker one time use hose clamps that I realized were one time use after I had removed them from the boost hoses















Where (Aside from the dealer) would I be able to get these clamps from? Additionaly, I noticed the hose running to the driver's side factory diverter valve is torn in several places. 
Additionaly, to the retaining clip on the Mass air sensor breaking off I then looked inside of the connector and noticed all of the orange plastic was frail and broken. I was able to flake some of the internals of the connector off with my hand. 
After removing one of the spark plugs I also noticed a residual amount of oil and fuel in the spark plug well to the cylinder farthest / closest to the firewall. I removed the spark plug and will take a picture and post if that would help with any advice / opinions anyone could give. 
Should I look to the dealer for the clamps I need and would they also have the hose connecting to the driver's side Diverter valve? 
I realize these are all sort of obvious questions for you guys but I am coming from working on and owning BMWs (3 series and M3s). 
I also dropped a fastening screw for the passenger side boost pipe down into the lower passenger side boost pipe so that should be fun fishing that out later. 
Anyway, that's the situation and I do realize the whole "Screw it, send it to the dealer", although, considering it's the same week as Christmas and the closest dealer is 80 miles away from where I am the tow would run roughly $500.00 and that's with my roadside assistance. 
Any help would be substantial. I would really appreciate it. 
My main concern is where the hell can I get hose clamps such short notice and if I purchase aftermarket ones what sizes do I need for the throttle body boot, f hose and boost pipe hoses?
Thanks again and I can pm a cell number if that would be easier.


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

you'll want to do a throttle body allignment... if fixing all those things doesnt work try alligning the throttle body...that might do it


----------

